# skype Group for Mafia Role play game



## BelieveNme (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am Roger and I have been trying to find people for my active Skype mafia group. Basically what the game is its about deception and strategy.  Here is the most basic game we can play! 
[h=2]Gameplay[/h] In its simplest form Mafia is played by two teams: the mafia, whose  members know each other's identity, and the innocents (a.k.a.  "civilians," "townspeople," "village," "town," etc.), who begin knowing  only the number of mafiosi in the game. Live games require a moderator  who does not participate as a player.
 There are two phases: "night," when the mafia has the opportunity to  eliminate a player, and "day," when all players vote to "lynch"  (eliminate) a suspect. These phases follow each other as night and day  until all of the mafia has been eliminated, or until the mafia  outnumbers the innocents.
 Some players may be given a role with a special ability. Common examples include:


the detective: an innocent who may "investigate" a player each night, learning (from the moderator) his team. 
the doctor: an innocent who may protect a player from killing roles each night. 
 
There are many roles such as Serial killer, kidnapper, detective, doctor, mafia, arsonist, and so many more. 

Look everyone i find this game to be the most fun I have had in awhile but I need more people who enjoy the game or even first timers to try it out and if you dont like it i understand. 

If you have questions add my skype which is at the bottom of post and if you like what you hear drop in and play with us! The more the better!
*
All you need is skype and a mic!!!* Come give it a try!
Add my skype which is BelieveNme3 if interested in playing. Your more then welcome!!!!!!!!


----------

